
When does SQL statements get executed when we run sp_execute_external_script? - nielsb
http://www.nielsberglund.com/2017/11/11/microsoft-sql-server-r-services---internals-xiii/
======
nielsb
In this post we look at when SQL statements are executed when executing
external scripts?

